# FREE MOBILE HOME



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mobile home in Matagorda needs to removed, not sure if it will roll or not its been there for awhile.
281-770-2062


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

mowax.555 said:


> Mobile home in Matagorda needs to removed, not sure if it will roll or not its been there for awhile.
> 281-770-2062


Do you have title?


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

We just closed on the lot the trailer came with it , so I guess the answer is no.


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Pics


----------



## mowax.555 (Jun 27, 2010)

No but I will take some this weekend the address is 1312 center st. Matagorda you can see some pics on HAR


----------

